# Payback 2 anyone?



## captiankush (Oct 11, 2013)

lmao...Hella baked...I meant PAYDAY 2...

Anyone play? Looking for others to crew up with. I just got it, so I am only a lvl 7 mastermind but with the right crew, sky's the limit!

CK


----------



## smokajoe (Oct 26, 2013)

I really want to play Payday 2, definitely need to pick it up! 

Off topic, but how is Kaia Kush growing, I was really considering those seeds


----------

